

Our Future: Wunderlist Joins Microsoft - dannyaway
https://www.wunderlist.com/blog/our-future-wunderlist-joins-microsoft/

======
maguay
Previous discussion from the WSJ article on the acquisition:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9640404](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9640404)

